# Our rat occationally makes a mumbling noise that we are hoping is normal and healthy.



## Jo'nBen (Jan 2, 2015)

We just got our two male ratties a week ago. We've noticed that Sagan makes a noise that is not a squeak as he sometime makes while playing with his brother. It also doesn't sound like a breathing issue, which is what I was most concerned about, having read so much about respiratory issues that afflict many ratties. I've learned that rats really don't make noises for the exception of when they are in distress or pain etc. We're searching the web for some video to show another rat making a similar sound but we can't seem to. We are new to this and hope that its just a noise he makes when he is content as he seems to be when making the noise. Anyone else have experience with rat noises?


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Can you describe the noise further? What is his body language telling you when he makes that noise? Does he only do it during a certain activity?


----------



## Jo'nBen (Jan 2, 2015)

We took Sagan to the vet today and he got a clean bill of health. We are likely overly sensitive of everything we notice, lol. The noise is similar to that of a guinea pig.. I think. The vet seemed to think it normal, rats do make some noises besides squeaks. I guess it's an individual thing. Still good to be aware of any noises that seem unusual. The reason we brought him to the vet today is that we saw some red around his nose, which appeared to be blood. This was alarming to say the least. There were a couple of things to consider.. he was going to town on a red pillow case, threads everywhere..and I fed him and his brother red grapes earlier. It was a good explanation of the red around his noise..likely from the red grape skins he was eating. Anyways, I was too concerned to speculate and being Saturday night with the vet closed tomorrow, we thought it best to get Sagan checked out. He has sneezed a few times and there was that noise he made that I was wondering about. So long story short, it was a quick trip to the vet, he found Sagan to be adorable and in fine condition, phew. He's back snuggled with his brother. I think it was a combination of a bunch of unrelated events that ended up causing us distress. I have to relax, lol. We just love 'em.


----------



## Jo'nBen (Jan 2, 2015)

*Sagan's chatter*

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152494346912385&l=7695379829359797939


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

That's a new one. Not doubting your vet, but I would have assumed some kind of congestion because it sounds like the noise is in sync with his air intake (sniffing). Not sure! Squeaky makes some noises occasionally that are unusual for a rat and he also has a clean bill of health. They don't sound quite like that, though.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Sounds like congestion to me. If it continues I'd let the same vet know and ask for something to give just in case.


----------



## FlyKite (Nov 15, 2014)

One of my girls makes a chuffing sound that we thought sounded like a chicken clucking but now that I think of it, it does sound like a guinea pig. She rarely makes it and it worried us at first but now we have realized it only happens when she is very excited. Last time she made the sound was when the pet sitter brought them back to our house after we'd been away for a weekend... The clucking and reluctance to leave my side went on for the next hour. I get the impression that most rats are not vocal but some will make sounds in certain situations.
I'm going to keep following this thread though because that is exactly the sound the one makes when "excited."


----------



## Jo'nBen (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi FlyKite! Glad you can relate!  It really is a sound from happy excited energy. We took the video after a couple of hours of couch play time with them both. He first made the sound in small snippits a few days after we got him. Of course being new to life with rats, we pay attention to any sounds we notice. Yesterday was the first prolonged session of the sound. It was exciting and we are happy that he is so content and playful. We'll keep you all posted of any changes.


----------



## Jo'nBen (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies everyone; we appreciate it ! We'll keep you all posted of any changes


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

My boy rat used to make a very similar noise and did it for the year and a half I had him. After many trips to the vet to determine that it wasn't congestion or URI related, I just figured it was his "happy noise". He would only make the noise when happy or excited. Eventually he passed on due to a tumor near his heart and lungs, but he had been making the noise far before the tumor developed. 
Helo was the only rat I ever had that would vocalize like that. All my other ones bruxed when happy.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

My girl rat does this too. It sounds more high pitched, but I think of it as her chuckle. she's not much of a bruxer, too busy zooming around exploring, but when she comes up to us for the check-in kisses, she often makes that sound.


----------



## Jo'nBen (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for sharing about your rat's noises. Sagan continues to make his noise once in a while, some days not at all. Sometime he's in his cage going about his business and you can hear it ever so quietly. It's not often. Although still cautious of any noise either of them make, we are more relaxed and enjoying them now more than fretting about possible illness. That really is a drag and creates a stressful atmosphere for all of us.


----------

